# David Neres



## 7vinte (29 Marzo 2018)

Classe '97,grande talento brasiliano dell'Ajax. In campionato 26 presenze,10 gol e 12 assist. Molto veloce,in patria paragonato a Neymar. Un pensierino lo farei,specie se parte Suso.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Marzo 2018)

Up


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2018)

Ne ho sentito parlare bene, ma non l'ho mai visto giocare. Lo stile di gioco qual è?


----------



## ralf (29 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare bene, ma non l'ho mai visto giocare. Lo stile di gioco qual è?



Assomiglia molto al primo Douglas Costa del Gremio, stesso ruolo, stesso fisico, stessa visione di gioco e capacità di tocco. Deve e può migliorare ancora molto, soprattutto nel tiro e nella finalizzazione, però per essere alla prima stagione in Europa sta facendo molto bene. In questa stagione imo il migliore dell'Ajax insieme a De Jong e De Ligt.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Assomiglia molto al primo Douglas Costa del Gremio, stesso ruolo, stesso fisico, stessa visione di gioco e capacità di tocco. Deve e può migliorare ancora molto, soprattutto nel tiro e nella finalizzazione, però per essere alla prima stagione in Europa sta facendo molto bene. In questa stagione imo il migliore dell'Ajax insieme a De Jong e De Ligt.


Costa, però, è un'ala vecchio stampo, con grande dribbling, velocità e capacità di buttare palloni in mezzo, ma con poca confidenza col goal; Neres, almeno da un punto di vista statistico, sembra molto più "attaccante".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2018)

In questo momento prenderei Lozano dall’Eredivisie.


----------



## ralf (30 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Costa, però, è un'ala vecchio stampo, con grande dribbling, velocità e capacità di buttare palloni in mezzo, ma con poca confidenza col goal; Neres, almeno da un punto di vista statistico, sembra molto più "attaccante".



Vero, molti goal li ha fatti in partite dove giocava più da seconda punta che da esterno.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Marzo 2018)

Anche a me Neres mi piace molto e mi sembra più completo di Douglas Costa, in caso di partenza di Suso sarebbe il nome giusto per sostituirlo.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In questo momento prenderei Lozano dall’Eredivisie.



Concordo, sarebbe una operazione fattibile e un investimento molto inteligente, poi tecnica e tatticamente sarebbe un salto di qualità il solo fatto di averlo pronto a subentrare Calhanoglu o Suso.


----------



## ralf (30 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche a me Neres mi piace molto e mi sembra più completo di Douglas Costa, in caso di partenza di Suso sarebbe il nome giusto per sostituirlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo, sarebbe una operazione fattibile e un investimento molto inteligente, poi tecnica e tatticamente sarebbe un salto di qualità il solo fatto di averlo pronto a subentrare Calhanoglu o Suso.


Lozano mi piace ma mi sembra un giocatore che si esalta negli spazi, Neres invece gli spazi li crea.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Lozano mi piace ma mi sembra un giocatore che si esalta negli spazi, Neres invece gli spazi li crea.



Si, sono diversi, Hirving è più attaccante e Neres nel Sao Paolo nasce trequartista.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Aprile 2018)

Stasera altra ottima partita, condita da due gol e un assist. Ad oggi, 13 gol e 13 assist in 30 partite quest'anno in Eredivise per lui. Leggo che c'è già il Tottenham su di lui. Peccato non avere la possibilità economica di andare su profili così, anche potendo rischiare il lusso di sbagliare 1 o 2 colpi e doverli rivendere facendo minusvalenze. 

Francamente sono sempre un po' scettico con chi fa il fenomeno in Olanda, ma questo ragazzo sembra davvero avere ottimi numeri.


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2018)

Questi sono i profili da chiudere, non Politano.


----------



## PheelMD (20 Aprile 2018)

Molto interessante, assomiglia a Douglas Costa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Molto interessante, assomiglia a Douglas Costa



Mi sembra molto più freddo sottoporta.


----------

